# Грыжа, компрессия корешка L5



## aleks555 (9 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте!
Очень давно проблема! Дела было давно болела нога больше года! Ну я всё-таки её вылечил!

Вопрос в другом теперь при обострение, которое возникает если что то сделаю не так, как всегда перекос болит спина, потом проходит и опять всё к ноге) теперь как то быстрее проходит около месяца!

Я просто занимаюсь хоккеем любительским и не хочу бросать, что мне нужно сделать чтоб вот этого обострения не было!

ЛФК или закачать мышцы или всё-таки придётся операцию которую я лет 10 откладываю? Как сказал нейрохирург моя грыжа не куда не уходит по динамики мрт за 5 лет, типо сустав большой и корешок рядом!
Я не хочу бросать хоккей!

Есть ли какой то выход?


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2021)

@aleks555, здравствуйте!


aleks555 написал(а):


> Как сказал нейрохирург моя грыжа не куда не уходит по динамики мрт за 5 лет, типо сустав большой и корешок рядом!


Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

